# New in Makati



## marilyn555 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi, Im new here...to this forum and to Makati~
any expats in this forum living in Makati?
any expats from Malaysia like me???

salamat~


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Not from Malaysia but spent a two-three months in Singapore and hit port there regular from 84-87, sure miss that spot, Newtons Circus the food was the best I have ever eaten. Shopping was awesome too! I was there when "Boogie street" was still around... was the first or last stop of the night. 

The girls spoke English and most had jobs.


----------



## marilyn555 (Oct 5, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Not from Malaysia but spent a two-three months in Singapore and hit port there regular from 84-87, sure miss that spot, Newtons Circus the food was the best I have ever eaten. Shopping was awesome too! I was there when "Boogie street" was still around... was the first or last stop of the night.
> 
> The girls spoke English and most had jobs.


Have you been back visiting Singapore??? I've been there few times as its so far from my town, I lived in Miri, Sarawak (Borneo)
Beautiful city, 84-87' is like 30 years back.....


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Singapore*



marilyn555 said:


> Have you been back visiting Singapore??? I've been there few times as its so far from my town, I lived in Miri, Sarawak (Borneo)
> Beautiful city, 84-87' is like 30 years back.....


Haven't been there since 1987, miss the gatu gatu salad and the spicy peanut dips for bbq and rice cakes. Bali and Indonesia was very similar the language sounded the same.


----------



## No1Dad (Sep 30, 2012)

New to Makati also, and the Philippines. Cant believe its been a year already. Its much easier than I thought it would be. Welcome. Have fun and be safe.


----------



## marilyn555 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi No1Dad..
I realise that most of the expats in this forum is from the US!


----------



## clp72 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi Marilyn,

I'm from Malaysia but currently working in Jakarta. I have not moved yet, will be coming over next week to have a look at Makati before I decide in accepting the offer. How are you finding life there?


----------



## marilyn555 (Oct 5, 2013)

clp72 said:


> Hi Marilyn,
> 
> I'm from Malaysia but currently working in Jakarta. I have not moved yet, will be coming over next week to have a look at Makati before I decide in accepting the offer. How are you finding life there?


Hi mate, I'm currently residing in Makati so I can only talk more about Makati and nowhere else as I haven't got the opportunity exploring around cities.

Makati was fine, easy to get around, many restaurant are easy to reach, but what sort of dine in do u love?? taxi are easy to get too!!

foods around here are more expensive if to compare back to m'sia~ but starbucks and those fast foods (mcd, kfc etc) are cheaper by rm1-3??

But life here compare to where im from are more to boring, maybe not much frens around... >.<

where you from originaly? ur offer will be based in which city??


----------



## clp72 (Oct 22, 2013)

marilyn555 said:


> Hi mate, I'm currently residing in Makati so I can only talk more about Makati and nowhere else as I haven't got the opportunity exploring around cities.
> 
> Makati was fine, easy to get around, many restaurant are easy to reach, but what sort of dine in do u love?? taxi are easy to get too!!
> 
> ...


I will be based in Makati if I accept the offer. Have not looked into any housing as yet, too early but could stay at Legaspi Village or somewhere in Fort. Any specific taxis to avoid there?


----------



## marilyn555 (Oct 5, 2013)

i could say if u stay at fort, a beautiful place, u could be stranded in jam during office hours unless u work beyond office hour.

Legaspi would b better since it is in the centre of Makati. i stayed at Salcedo village which is next to Legazpi. 

from my experience i tend to avoid yellow taxi and only board white...i dunno whats the reason ; )
when u get inside the taxi, make sure the meter is on, if not, ask for the price, if u r happy then go ahead, if not, ask them to drop u off right away.
becareful of ur belonging although u r inside the taxi, one of my fren got robbed in the taxi.
always rmb to locked the taxi door as you wont know who gonna open the car door n snatch ur bags~~


----------



## clp72 (Oct 22, 2013)

well I am going to try it next week during peak hour and see how long it take me.. talk about being adventurous...LOL.. as for the taxi's, I will keep the doors locked, where was your friend? I was of the opinion that Makati is rather safe. On another note, i'm from PJ, where in Malaysia are you from?


----------



## george4884 (Jan 3, 2014)

*Hello my fellow Malaysians...*

Hi guys, I'm George... It's nice to know there're people from home country are living nearby here at Makati.  I'm currently renting a condo at Legaspi and will be working here for another 3 years.

Hope you guys are doing fine here. Looking forward to catching up with you some days. Selamat tahun baru!


----------



## marilyn555 (Oct 5, 2013)

Welcome to Makati George~
Hope you find your new environment treating you well ^.^


----------



## clp72 (Oct 22, 2013)

Welcome George. I haven't even found a unit to stay. I will be flying in this Sunday, will stay a bit at Somerset until I find a place. Will pm you my number.

cliford


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

clp72 said:


> Welcome George. I haven't even found a unit to stay. I will be flying in this Sunday, will stay a bit at Somerset until I find a place. Will pm you my number.
> 
> cliford


*Remember, George will not be able to see your PM unless or until he has made 5 posts or so ...*


----------



## george4884 (Jan 3, 2014)

marilyn555 said:


> Welcome to Makati George~
> Hope you find your new environment treating you well ^.^


Thanks Marilyn555... people here had been nice so far...


----------

